# goober needs your help!!



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Well Goober is my Green Spotted Puffer, and she has another lump on the base of her tail, and her tail also has a V shaped hole in it, i dont know whats the matter, she keeps getting those lumps, i cant log onto my account of the puffer forum for some odd reason, so i have come here, she is in a 58 Gallon tank with a Saddled Puffer ( Trigger is her name ) and two True Percula Clown fish, salinity is 1.025 and every one is eating great, i just dont know whats wrong with goober like i said she keeps getting those lumps, she doesnt like her picture taken, so its hard to get a picture of her, help please


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Courtney,

I do not know what is wrong with your puffer. I just wanted to post so you know people are reading your thread. I think of of the things i hate the most is when i post something and noone awnsers. Fishfirst said he would be on in the next couple of days and he would be someone who could give you help on the matter. Hopefully it isn't too late.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks, but i doubt anyone will say anything cause there is a picture, well you know what im not gonna take a chance and kill my poor puffer just for a PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Courtney said:


> thanks, but i doubt anyone will say anything cause there is a picture, well you know what im not gonna take a chance and kill my poor puffer just for a PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh...What?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

look up lymphosis... does that look like the lump?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont know i cant find a picture of lymphosis


----------

